# where is overdrive button, 94 Sentra?



## kp3ft (Sep 25, 2010)

Car shopping specifically for a B13-era Sentra after reading all the great reviews. I am driving sometimes 60+ miles to look at cars, so getting as much info from the seller beforehand is good. I need to know how I can tell which automatic transmission it has when talking to sellers on the phone, a 3-speed or 4-speed. Where is the Overdrive button located, on the shift lever? Also, does the 3-speed still have the overdrive button but just non-functional, or is it not there? Thanks for any info...
Jeff


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

On the B13, the OD buttom is on the shifter, just below the shift lock button. You can also look at the trans code in the vehicle information sticker in the driver's door jamb. The 3 speed will start with "RL3..." The 4 speed will start with "RL4..."


----------

